

Study suggests WiFi can cause sperm damage - makuro
http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=160158&catid=339

======
zdw
BS.

2.4Ghz radiation, at the levels produced by most computers and other devices,
is non-ionizing.

Also, note the source - local news = most likely wrong.

I was interviewed by a local news station talking about wireless network
security a few years ago, and the final produced piece took what I said
totally out of context, to the point that it was no longer valid.

------
DjDarkman
I would be interested in the following:

\- does it have to be a laptop? what if there is a WiFi router in my room?

\- does the device needs to be on my lap? is it safe to have it on the table?

\- does it only make the sperms less mobile or does it corrupt the DNA?

------
sandmansandine
Did they have a control group who used laptops without wifi enabled/available?
This wreaks of BS...

